# GT: Game 60 vs Spurs 3/5



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers(29-30) VS 
Indiana Pacers(41-28)

WHEN: Monday, March 6th, 2007 - 7:30 PM PT; 10:30 PM ET
WHERE: Staples Center - Los Angeles, CA
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-League Pass; ESPN AM 710
Season Meetings: 
Spurs won 111-82
Spurs Won 103-81



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Will Conroy | Cuttino Mobley | Corey Maggette | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Will Conroy | Quinton Ross | Tim Thomas

Injury Report:
Sam Cassell - Day To Day
Shaun Livingston - Out
Zeljko Rebraca - Out


Spurs Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Jacque Vaughn | Brent Barry | Bruce Bowen | Tim Duncan | Francisco Elson

 Key Reserves







|







|








Manu Ginobili | Michael Finley | Robert Horry

Injury Report:
Tony Parker - Questionable

Q's Prediction: Clippers Lose 91-79
Q's Prediction Record: 35-24


ESPN Preview:



The San Antonio Spurs have won a season-high eight straight games. They'll look to push that streak to nine when they visit the Los Angeles Clippers, a team they have dominated over the last decade.

San Antonio (41-18) has won 11 of its last 12 against the Clippers, including both meetings this season. The Spurs are 31-5 against Los Angeles since drafting Tim Duncan in 1997.

Duncan scored 26 points -- 15 in the first quarter -- on 10-of-14 shooting to lead the Spurs to a 97-74 rout of Houston on Saturday, San Antonio's fourth straight road win. The All-Star forward is averaging 20.1 points and 9.5 rebounds while shooting 61.8 percent from the floor during the Spurs' run.

"It feels good to hit your first few shots," Duncan said. "It makes the rest of the game go easy. My shot felt good the entire night."
----------------------------------------------------------

The Clippers (29-30) are dealing with their own point-guard issues. Shaun Livingston seriously injured his left knee while driving to the basket against Charlotte last Monday, and Sam Cassell has missed the last two games with a groin strain.

Cassell could return Monday, but Livingston will miss 8-12 months with three torn ligaments.

"It's probably the most serious injury you can have to the knee," Clippers physician Dr. Tony Daly said Tuesday. "He might miss all of next year."

Despite losing their top two point guards, the Clippers have won four of their last five games. They held Indiana to 35.7 percent shooting in an 87-64 victory over the Pacers on Saturday, setting a franchise record for fewest points allowed in a game.

Elton Brand had 17 points and 12 rebounds, his 26th double-double of the season and third in five contests. Brand is averaging 20.4 points, 10.6 rebounds and 3.4 blocks in the team's last five games, helping the Clippers move into seventh place in the Western Conference.

"This is a great record for us, especially at this time," Brand said Saturday. "Some of the guys that log a lot of minutes got some rest tonight. And when we can put that type of defense and intensity together for a full game, we are going to be hard to beat."

Click to expand...

*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: GT: Game 60 vs Spurs 3/6*

Very tough game. It also doesn't help that the Spurs are on a 8 game winning streak. This might be one of those games where not having a solid PG is going to hurt big time. I believe Kaman and Mobley need to step up to have a good chance at winning.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Conroy gets 23 assists and we win.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Tony Parker is not playing? man really, it is the Spurs and all but look at their lineup its not great, they are beatable, especially since the Clippers are at home...if anyone on the Clippers team gets 20+ games and anyone gets atleast 10 assists i say we win

CMON CLIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nbc5i.com/sports/11173903/detail.html



> Parker is expected to miss tonight's contest.


http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/abox/article_1598575.php



> Cassell ruled himself out for tonight's game.
> 
> "It's getting a lot better," he said. "I'll probably be back (Friday) for the Golden State game."


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)




----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


>


:lol:

Good luck Clipper fans!


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

LineOFire said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good luck Clipper fans!



thank you, we appreciate it...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

According to Mike Greenfield at TeamRankings, the Spurs have a projected margin of victory of 4.0+ and a 65.7% chance of victory. San Antonio is ranked 3rd while the Clippers are ranked 14th.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont want to see kaman on Duncan. I dont know why dunleavvy keeps putting kaman on the PF lately...sure it worked against the Pacers, but most of the time, i think brand should be the one guarding his own position.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We'll win. and then we'll win the championship.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> We'll win. and then we'll win the championship.



damn straight...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hopefully Hart isn't rusty and is ready to go because Ewing can't play the whole game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wait, is Hart signed already and everything ?? is he gonna dress?? i thought he was going to even clear waivers till tomorrow ?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> wait, is Hart signed already and everything ?? is he gonna dress?? i thought he was going to even clear waivers till tomorrow ?


Yeah he signed today (http://www.basketballforum.com/showpost.php?p=4548500&postcount=20) and Conroy was released. He better dress because like I said Ewing can't play the whole game.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

game like this you need cassell to balance ginobli's flops


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers could easily be up if kaman could make a shot.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

This one's about over now.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

How ginobli can draw a charge while his feet a clearly still moving is beyond me... and another flop from oberto


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

...elton gets fouled (finally) and the crowd stands to mock the officials. I'd be surprised if the clippers finish with 60 points.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

and now qross is hurt after elson tries to take him out on a lose ball.

Down goes another one.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i would really love to be there at the game right now and chuck marbles at kaman's ******* head


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

The clippers finally break 60!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't catch the game and I am not surprised the Clippers lost even with Parker being out for the Spurs. How did Hart do?


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i didnt catch the game either, im probably glad im sure i woulda just gotten mad ...
and yeah how did Hart play...Spurs put in 13 different players to the Clippers 9 is that right?? 
boy, the Clippers were already horrible offensively WITH CASSELL aaaand LIVINGSTON 
imagine now


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, what a terrible shooting game.
Tim Thomas....missed ELEVEN Shots!

Maggette....missed TEN shots!!

Brand.....missed NINE shots!!!

Kaman...missed EIGHT shots!!

Thomas 0-5 from downtown...newboy jason hart hit the only three of the game out of 9 shots. Tim duncan makes 5 turnovers, only makes 4 shots the whole game (only two more than lowly kaman), parker doesnt play, and we still get spanked?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Clippers could easily be up if kaman could make a shot.


If ANYONE could make a shot. The only guys who even shot 50% on the clippers tonight was mobley 4 of 8, and Ross, 2 of 3. Did someone move the basket on everyone or something tonight?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

honestly, are any of you guys surprised at the outcome??? the spurs could've beaten us even if duncan, ginobili, and parker were all out...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah the Clippers really really really suck, i didnt catch this game, but im sure this was like the game against the Sonics that i dont think they scored 3 consecutive times downcourt AT ANY POINt DURING THE GAMe...
who knows if even they even scored twice in a row haha 
damn its annoying:curse:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

the Clippers better play like they actually belong in the league their next 4 games, if they dont they will easily be whooped on all 4 games..


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

We need to sign Donavon Jones.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Losing again is driving me insane.


----------

